# Andrew's Chocolate Gourami Biotope



## The Green Machine (11 Jun 2008)

Here is a couple of photos of the aquascape Andrew planted on the UKAPS in store demonstration day at The Green Machine, Wrexham.


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

Nice 

Any details on the setup? Filter, lighting, tank size, substrate, co2, etc.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Jun 2008)

It's a quality biotope this, a real credit to Andrew and his lovely assistant


----------



## The Green Machine (11 Jun 2008)

Hi James, thanks for the enquiry.

Tank size is 100x45x45cm

Cal Aqua 17mm inlet/outlet glass pipe ware.

Hydor 300 watt inline heater.

Substrate is Tropica Plant Nutrition with a cosmetic layer of natural gravvels.

Lighting is twin 24 watt Arcadia I bar unit.

Filter is an Eheim Professional 3E2078 filter set to alternate flow which is meant to replicate a natural stream.

CO2 is 3.1Kg bottle with Aquamedic pressure regulator and pH computer and solenoid.

The cabinet is black glass although this doesnt show up very well in the photo.

Stock: 40 Chocolate Gouramis (Sphaerichthys osphromenoides osphromenoides), 20 Siamese Flying Fox (Crossocheilus siamensis).

All of the above are availablew from us here at The Green Machine as well as the full range of ADA merchandise! (if its not on our website yet then we can take phone orders).

Hope this throws some light on things, we are very happy with how the scape is maturing.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2008)

Pretty impressive, came out looking really nice


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

very nice, not sure whether i would want glass, imagine the fingerprints, would look nice though 8)


----------



## johnny70 (11 Jun 2008)

very very nice. whats on the planting list?

JOHNNY


----------



## The Green Machine (11 Jun 2008)

Crypt crispatula balansae
Crypt parva
Crypt wendtii "green"
Crypt wendtii "tropica"
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Microsorum preropus

Oh and they are all "Tropica"


----------



## TDI-line (11 Jun 2008)

Lovely setup.


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2008)

Buggar me. Thats looking fab and to say I was there whilst it was being created is cool and to understand the method (in his madness?!)


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

Excellent 

Its always nice to know what goes in to a great setup


----------



## The Green Machine (11 Jun 2008)

We will be posting some shots of graeme's nano soon so watch this space.


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

The more pics, the better I say


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2008)

Hi Jimmy/Mark,superb biotope it looks really healthy and the fish and plants have grown very well,What plant nutrients are you using?,regards john.PS: hope to see you both soon to order my new opti-white setup   .


----------



## Arana (18 Jun 2008)

Wow! i nearly missed this update... a worthy addition to the TGM i'd say


----------



## The Green Machine (21 Jun 2008)

Glad you like it , nutrition is Tropica TPN+ with which we are quite impressed


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jun 2008)

I would strongly consider entering this into this year's AGA contest.  

They run a seperate biotope category and I suspect this would position very well.

Not only is there a cash prize, but more importantly, it would show the world what the UK is capable of.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2008)

Agree with George, was thinking of entering mine for that too, but not sure if its good enough!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Agree with George, was thinking of entering mine for that too, but not sure if its good enough!



Enter, anyway.  The judges feedback are interesting and it's another +1 for the UK entrants.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Enter, anyway.  The judges feedback are interesting and it's another +1 for the UK entrants.


Had a look on the AGA site and couldn't find anything on the 2008 event, do I need to register first? cheers


----------



## Themuleous (22 Jun 2008)

Its certainly filled out nicely since the gathering.  Looks great.

Sam


----------

